# Pay rate & increase ? for remote contract coders



## vbaxley (Jan 8, 2014)

I didn't know if anyone would be willing to share their pay rate per chart for outpatient remote contract coding.  Also, I am curious for those coders who are independent or work for a contract coding company, if you ever get an increase in your pay rate or have your contract renegotiated for an increase in your per chart rate?

Thanks


----------



## sheardmd (Jan 8, 2014)

Sent private message.


----------

